# Will an Irish student in UK need health insurance



## Beamie (8 May 2011)

My son is moving to university in the UK.  Until now he has been covered by our VHI family policy.  Does anyone know whether he will need health insurance while studying in UK?  If so, any recommendations?

He is 18 years old and has always been in good health.
I expect that he will look for work in UK during summer holidays.  In fact he is moving soon, hoping to find work in UK this summer.

Sorry if this is a dumb question or has been asked before.

Thanks for any info and advice.


----------



## eastbono (8 May 2011)

When he moves to UK he should register with a medical practice there. There is no charge for Doctors visits in UK.  Check with VHI and see if he will still be covered for private health care under your policy while a student in UK. 
He will have to apply for a national insurance number in the UK to work there. He will get an appointment for this and will have to bring in ID etc.


----------



## pj111 (11 May 2011)

Move him to Vhi Global. This way he will not have to re-sit waiting periods when he returns.


----------

